# What is a good eyeliner that will stay on my waterline?



## Tesia (Nov 12, 2006)

From what i heard fluidlines are one of the eyeliners out there. But recently it hasnt been staying on my waterline. Is there anything out there that is better than fluidline?


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 12, 2006)

mac technakohls?


----------



## Tesia (Nov 12, 2006)

yeah i always wanted to try them...Is it better than fluidline?


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 12, 2006)

Have ya tried UD 24/7 Glide-on Pencils? They are awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KSA^_^GIRL (Nov 12, 2006)

I Used loncom and Givenchy..

It's good for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Try it..


----------



## power_rangers (Nov 12, 2006)

mac powerpoint eye [in engraved] pencil of corse =]

only 13.phifty


----------



## frances92307 (Nov 12, 2006)

If you have watery eyes, there isn't much that will stay on. I've tried the following, and they don't stay on my waterline. Yes I have blotted my waterline to dry it.

UD 24/7 eye pencil

MAC fluidline

MAC Powerpoint

MAC Technakohl

Revlon colorstay

Nothing stays. I just have to live with it. Try them out one may work for you.


----------



## Tesia (Nov 12, 2006)

I am not sure if i have water eyes because fluidlines used to stay on me but not anymore...but i def want to try the other stuff!

Thanks...is there a specific name for they eyeliner? Does it last all day?


----------



## KSA^_^GIRL (Nov 13, 2006)

Lancom (TRACEUMR-MATIC)last all day Givenchy (MAGIC KHOL) It last for hours than you have to check


----------



## Tesia (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks a lot! I am def going to check these out. I hat coming home and looking like a raccoon.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 13, 2006)

I like the cheapy Rimmel eye kohls.


----------



## Leony (Nov 13, 2006)

Don't have anything to rec, but you might want to try Mac.


----------



## stephbunny (Nov 13, 2006)

ya, i thought I was the only one with this problem...but unfortunately, the same thing goes for me. I just have to re-apply. I've tried all of the above except UD 24/7...


----------



## togal (Nov 13, 2006)

I use Styli Style 24 hour line and seal. It's a pencil liner. Cake liner is also very good. I used to use an Avon one but they no longer make one.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Nov 13, 2006)

All eyeliners for MAC suck at sticking to the waterline. Dont waste your time trying those. The best ones that stick to my lower water line are the Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner pencils. Make sure you get a good eye makeup remover though like LANCOME bi-facil, as these liners are difficult to remove. Note that the lancome bi-facil removes the liner effortlessly.


----------



## beautynista (Nov 13, 2006)

Ditto! I loooove UD 24/7 pencils!


----------



## ikana82 (Nov 13, 2006)

i had the same exact problem with eyeliner not staying on the waterline too! Here's what's been working for me...I use mac powerpoint in engraved on my top lashes and lower 3/4 of my waterline (I don't use it to line the tear duct area) Then i use mac fluidline in blacktrack and trace over the powerpoint line only on the bottom lid (i don't use fluidline on my top lid and i still leave the tear duct area unlined) Last step...I use Mac liquidlast (i forgot the name, but it's the black one! :kopfkratz: ) i use my own real thin craft brush *cuz the brush it comes with sucks and its hard to control!* i apply the liquidlast only to the tear duct area. I know this is a lot of work, but seriously, it's worth it to me cause IT LASTS!!! That liquidlast does NOT budge for nuthin'! just make sure u have a good eyemakeup remover &lt;i've been using Sheseido eye makeup remover and that has been working just fine!&gt; The only reason i only line my tear duct area with it and not my whole eye is that the liquidlast cracks on me if i use it all over. i haven't had any problems with it cracking when i use it on only my tear duct area. (I know there has been much discussion about products being safe to use on the waterline and that permanent products such as liquidlast should not be used in the tear duct area, but i havent had any issues with it...i guess u gotta take a risk sometime!)

Sorry for the long post, but that's my daily-make-my-eye-make-up-stay-put-routine! :rotfl:


----------



## power_rangers (Nov 14, 2006)

I think mac powerpoint work amazingly theyre the only ones that stay one my waterline all day and dont drip but i guess thats just me =]


----------



## SierraWren (Nov 14, 2006)

Sephora brand eyeliners are absolutely amazing. They stay on my waterline a full 8 hours straight, with no irritation whatsoever. Hugely recommended!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

I've had great luck with Rimmel Exaggerate Full Color Eye Definer, and Prestige Eye Kohls (these are a pain to get off almost LOL)!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this web site and love it already. I'm a make-up junkie. I've used a lot of different brands of eyeliner on the water line and the one that has stayed for me was Revlons Wet/Dry liner.:wink:


----------



## beauteous_alien (Nov 15, 2006)

Lancome Le Stylo Waterproof and Revlon Colorstay are the best for this purpose!!


----------



## deadbychocolate (Nov 15, 2006)

i love my revlon eye pencil. my eyes dont water but i have heard tht if ur eyes water while applying kohl putting a q-tip gently at the duct area helps.. have u ever tried applying the kajal on the upper lid bottom line resting on the eye?? the eyes look really bright...


----------



## paradoxx (Nov 17, 2006)

I use MAC Technakohls on my water line with alot of success. Then again, I don't mind reapplying just to my waterline every three hours or so. However, one of my closest friendes swears by Christian Dior's waterproof pencil in Trinidad Black and she insists that it will last for 8 hours.


----------



## korina981 (Nov 17, 2006)

Revlon Colorstay lasts really long.


----------



## Tesia (Nov 17, 2006)

i that but it doesnt really come out that bold on me for some reason

Does your friend have a watery waterline?


----------



## Seiketsu (Nov 21, 2006)

I've had decent luck with Almay Intense I-Color. I do have to touch up once during the day, but that's because the color fades rather than smears. I can't recommend other Almay eyeliners for non-smearing, though. I have heard good things about Clinique eyeliners, and that is my next brand to try. I'd recommend sticking with a pencil, especially if you have sensitive eyes or wear contacts. Gel and liquid liners aren't formulated for the waterline, despite apparent success some people have with them. A little vanity today is not worth your eye health for the future.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 21, 2006)

urban decay's 24/7 and revlon's colorstay!


----------



## dlb04 (Nov 24, 2006)

Styli Style 24/7 liner.


----------



## mms777 (Jun 12, 2007)

Ditto on the Styli Style 24/7 liner (Mac's eyeliners did not stay on for me).


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 12, 2007)

I would say the UD 24/7


----------



## LilDee (Jun 12, 2007)

i like the rimmel kohl pencil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 13, 2007)

I wonder if wet n' wild's H20 proof blending eye pencil would work well?


----------



## cherish 66 (Jun 13, 2007)

Laura Mercier gel liner works well for me and I love their Bleu Marine color.


----------



## chinadoll (Jun 14, 2007)

MAC fluidlines in blacktrack. Use a brush to apply.. I have used all types of pencils waterproof, cheap expensive. I will try the urban decay its 15.00.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 14, 2007)

On QVC they had SMASHBOX gel liner called JET SET LINER and the lady said that it was waterproof and safe on the waterline.


----------



## chaos32 (Oct 17, 2008)

I totally LOVE lining my waterline, but I have very moist eyes, so after an hour or so, my eyeliner smudges or disappears or runs to the inner corner of my eye, leaving a big clumpy eye-booger that is ABSOLUTELY disgusting!

I have yet to find a product that irritates my eyes.

A friend recommended that I try Jane Cream eyeliner on my waterline, and it stays better than most other ones, but I usually end up with it clumping up inside/under my eyelid which is VERY irritating.

So does anyone have any ideas? I prefer the automatic eyeliners that you dont have to sharpen, because most regular pencils dont even show up on my waterline.

Anything you could suggest would be GREAT.

Also, I'm looking for eyeliner in black, but Im also looking for a white one to do a few looks ive seen in tutorials. But mostly just black eyeliner.

Ideas?

ha! I totally thought I was the only one with this problem as well! I will try blotting it first now, though, and see if that works!


----------



## hopeless novice (Oct 17, 2008)

I always hear good things about Revlon Colorstay waterproof eyeliner. You might want to check your Longs for buy one get one sale cuz my Longs is having a sale this week.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, if you want to go the cheap route you can use Maybelline's Expert Eyes Pencil Liners but in order to get your liner to last use a lighter to soften it. It lasts all day. I use it this way.


----------



## chaos32 (Oct 17, 2008)

i've never heard of Longs. is it a drug store? im up in northwest washinton state. i dont think we have one


----------



## Anthea (Oct 17, 2008)

Maybellene unstoppable works well for me.


----------



## chaos32 (Oct 17, 2008)

i didnt know anyone still did that. i havent done that since like 2002 lol


----------



## alblume (Oct 17, 2008)

i just line the waterline with a lancome eye pencil and set it with a black shadow...it stays on for a good 8 hours for me :]


----------



## FemmeFroufrou (Oct 17, 2008)

Styli-Style Line &amp; Seal are cheap and simply INCREDIBLE. They are waterproof, smudge proof and fustration proof. Heading for summer over here and I'm wearing this in Bronze on the lower eyeline 2-3 times per week ...not only gorgeous, but it does not budge AT ALL all day long.

PS for aussies, Priceline has them at 50% off until end of month, ie $10AU each.


----------



## Palacinka Beaut (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd have to say:

UD 24/7 Glide-on Pencils

CHANEL waterproof eyeliners

Revlon Color Stay

Styli-Style 24/hour pencils

L'Oreal gel eyeliner (THIS stays on forever!)


----------



## hopeless novice (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, Longs Drugs is a drugstore. Here is a store locator, enter your zip, click enter, then click on view ad to see if they have a sale.

I had that liner. It lasts all day long but it is not a true black and it is hard to apply. I have now Prestige which is way cheaper. It is softer, black, but doesn't stay in my waterline for long. :3:


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Oct 18, 2008)

Tigi crayon liner, stay put all day long!The best Ive tried!


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Oct 19, 2008)

Honestly ive found one eyeliner that worked on my waterline and that was a no name brand crayon eyeliner which ive never found again.

For me, the eyeliner i have for this purpose is a black eyeshadow that i bought for 12c off ebay (it was in a set of 80 eyeshadows that i bought for like $10 lol). Its actually not bad, and somehow stays on most of the day.


----------



## macupjunkie (Oct 19, 2008)

this isn't an eyeliner, but I've heard that this works for a lot of people (not me tho, nothing stays on the bottom lash line, not even eyeshadow with UDPP) but a lot of ppl swear by lining with regular pencil/khol liner, then setting it with a matte eyeshadow (whichever color liner you're wearing that day) on the waterline. It sounds a little risky so if you really care about cosmetic safety etc. don't do it, but if not, give it a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Oct 19, 2008)

That is an interesting tip! I think I will try that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bexy (Oct 20, 2008)

I have and love my Smashbox Jet Set Liner. It has the most wonderful brush as well and it has the perfect bend to the brush to make it a snap to line the inner rim.

I used all of mine up and I got the HIP Liner and used it, since it was in a pot as well it stayed all day and my eye was not irritated. Not sure if it can be used on the inner rim but I did.


----------



## chubby_bunny (Oct 20, 2008)

I use Revlon Colorstay and set it w/ black eyeshadow. It works great!


----------



## chocobon (Oct 20, 2008)

MAC Power Kohls if u can still get them (they were LE) but they're amazing!!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 30, 2008)

Just a bit of an update, I tried this and it worked really well!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 30, 2008)

Revlon colorstay


----------



## Midnight Blue (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't think I've seen Merle Norman's automatic eye pencils mentioned yet. They are -- so far-- my favorite pencils of all I've ever tried. I also like the Revlon Colorstay, but not as much as the Merle Norman.

I am lemming the Smashbox Jet Set liner!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennabennett (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for all th egreat tips ladies! I am off to try a few.


----------



## RoxRae (Nov 10, 2008)

A friend from another board uses Jane Mineral Eyeliner Gel and swears by it on her waterline.... hope this helps!


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 10, 2008)

MAC Fluidline stays perfect on my waterline for hoursssssss


----------



## lojical1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Could someone kindly enlighten me as to what a waterline is


----------



## banapple (Nov 16, 2008)

it's the inner rim of your eye

taken from Get Even More Gorgeous With Beauty Marked!Â® - The Waterline.


----------



## vav (May 5, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the tip with the black eyeshadow, i've never heard this before. I will try it!


----------



## ClassicFilmBabe (May 5, 2009)

I use Exaggerate Waterproof Eyeliner by Rimmel London and it's been doing great so far.


----------



## perlanga (May 6, 2009)

Hands down Almay eyeliner, I'd say I only reapply once daily.


----------



## Linaarena (May 6, 2009)

Hi I use Stila Kajal eyeliner in Onyx. It has incredible pigmentation and staying power. Very smooth and soft too.


----------



## Krystle (May 9, 2009)

The only product that works for my waterline is Loreal HiP's cream eyeliner. I dip my eyeliner pencil into the cream, dab it on a paper towel to remove any clumps, wipe my waterline with a CLEAN finger to remove any wetness, and then draw the line on. I put my eyeliner on at 7:20 AM, work all day until 3 pm, hit the gym, come home around 5/6 pm and I still have the product on my waterline. It does fade slightly throughout the day, but it doesn't wash away like all the other products I've used (I have really watery eyes).

(Note: I've never tried MAC's liners so I can't compare it to those).


----------



## Hitomi (May 12, 2009)

smashbox makes one just for the waterline. works good.


----------



## makeupcyc (Aug 13, 2009)

THANK YOU!!! I had heard about these Urban Decay liners but forgot which ones to get. I am going to order them today! Also I agree with you about the Lancome Bi-facil it is the BEST remover I have tried. Their eyeliner is pretty good too, but in the waterline it doesn't last as long!

I just tried the Wet N Wild creme eyeliner. Suprisingly it lasted ALL day and it's a $3 eyeliner. I was not expecting it to last, I just tried it bc I needed a cheap black liner. I was impressed.


----------



## Doya G (Aug 13, 2009)

if you can get hold of Inglot's fluid liner! its perfect.

i use it everyday.. and they stay. to remove it i use a bit of baby oil. they are quite hard to remove. but its perfect for waterlines and for all day use.


----------



## ninaisasnob (Aug 14, 2009)

chromaline!!! by mac is the best its a gel/cream and its waterproof!! fabulous!!! but its a pro color... still the best!! and comes in a ton of different shades...


----------



## mebs786 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have tried most of the ones mentioned and none of the stay on my waterline. I just have to reapply throughout the day...


----------



## Tyari (Aug 15, 2009)

Ditto!! Or MAC Power Point pencils.


----------



## laurie_lu (Aug 15, 2009)

MAC Fluidline is the closest thing to a permanent tattoo that's I've experienced.


----------



## lalalalila (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, I've been faced with this same dilemma.

*MAC Eye Kohl* is a great one for the waterline.

And recently, *L'Oreal HIP Color Truth Cream Eyeliner* has wowed me. Although Fluidline is timeless for upper lashlines, HIP totally kicks Fluidline's butt when it comes to the waterline.

http://theglosspost.files.wordpress....029960384.jpeg


----------



## marinabrola (Jan 21, 2011)

I have had excellent results with the latest Stila smudgeproof liner pencils. So expensive for a small amount and you MUST keep that cap on tight otherwise it dries out and is totally useless. But amazing results on the waterline. The fallout/bleeding through the day is absolutely minimal (but still slightly there, especially at the outter edges of the eye, not so much through the bottom lashes).I've found I can keep the color a bit darker, last longer, by liner top and bottom waterlines. And obviously, like the smudge pots, this Stila smudgeproof pencil is great for lining lids, doesn't budge if put directly on the lid (sans color) or directly over lid primer. Hope you try it an dhope it's what you're looking for!


----------



## blondepearl (Jan 21, 2011)

Urban Decay 24/7 used to be my favorite too, but those really are nothing compared to Prestige Total Intensity in Deepest Black. It's only $6! In fact, I wore Urban Decay on my waterline today and I just laughed at the staying power compared to Prestige.


----------



## wildflower22 (Jan 21, 2011)

Just as a WARNING girls, the Prestige eyeliner will smudge and smear on your contacts and NEVER COME OFF! I ruined a brand new pair and actually couldn't even drive home from work since they smeared so badly that I couldn't see.

But it did stay all day.


----------



## blondepearl (Jan 25, 2011)

I wonder why I never had this problem, I wear contacts too. But from personal experience, I never recommend that contact wearers line the waterline with MAC's Fluidline, cannot speak for other gel liners, as it is the only gel liner I have used on the waterline, but I use strictly pencil liner on the inner rims now.


----------



## Nicole86 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have the MAC eyeliner and its works great for me.

I've tried other brands and MAC is the best fit for me, It stays on all day.


----------



## April Alfred (Nov 17, 2012)

i was reading your answer about eyeliner for the waterline WHICH i have a problem with it staying on. i was wondering if you could tell me where to buy the stuff you mentioned in your responds. the liner and the remover? going shopping today and would like to buy it. i also heard black eyeshadow works what do you think of that? have you ever tried it?

thanks

april


----------



## April Alfred (Nov 17, 2012)

where do you buy loncom eyeliner?


----------

